# Oinker Alert!



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Koda Bear went in to Petsmart yesterday and what we saw we almost couldn't believe.... my big boy has gotten bigger!!!!










according to the scale he has gained 10 pounds since April, and 15 since we got him a year ago (almost).

He weighs 94 pounds!!!! What?!?!?

I have myself an oinker!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think he looks good, maybe lose 5-10 pounds but he still looks good. 

He is handsome :wub:


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Oinker....LOL. He looks pretty **** good to me. Filled in nicely. Can still feel his ribs, right?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

And for those that are curious he is 2 1/2 years old and 28" tall!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

crisp said:


> Oinker....LOL. He looks pretty **** good to me. Filled in nicely. Can still feel his ribs, right?


Yeah I can feel his ribbys, I play with them every time I come home... part of our welcome routine. lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> And for those that are curious he is 2 1/2 years old and 28" tall!


Wow! Your boy is the same height as my boy! 

Sin is 1.5 years old, 28' at the shoulder and he weighs 80 pounds.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> Yeah I can feel his ribbys, I play with them every time I come home... part of our welcome routine. lol


 HA!...Ours too. Somtimes I ignore her for a while and make her wait. She gets all antsy and starts rolling around on the ground. Kind of like saying 'If you won't rub me, I'll do it myself." LOL

Again, he looks great!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He looks good to me, you can see his boyish waistline!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

To me, he's thick. I like my dogs toned and lean. He looks fine for a pet though.

He could probably lose about 7 pounds and not be underweight though.

My boy is 28" and 80+ pounds, not sure of his exact weight.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think he looks pretty darn good!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, Kira! He's gorgeous...and well fed...


----------

